# How to get your EOI cancelled and multiple EOIs



## dhaval1984 (Jun 10, 2013)

Dear all,

I am Dhaval from India. I have lodged an EOI through a migration agent and also an application to a Western Australia state sponsorship on her advise. My state sponsorship application will be rejected since I am studying in Melbourne and I do not have any job offer(a special criteria international students must meet) to proceed which I did not know about at the beginning.(simply because my agent did not know about it.) So now my points score remains at 55 points. 

So I am very unhappy with her service now. Therefor I have decided to complete my degree first and apply later.

My questions are as follows.

1. Is my EOI get rejected too since my state sponsorship is going to get rejected? ( I will be happy in that case since I don't want to go with this agent anymore)

2. Can I apply on my own with a new EOI to a different visa sub class when I complete my degree?(since I will have 60 points then without any state sponsorship to apply for sub class 189)

2. Do I have to first withdraw my first EOI *which I have no access to*  since I applied through this agent? 

3. Is there any rule that prevents people from lodging multiple EOIs?

4. In case it is a must to cancel/withdraw my first EOI, how can I get it done? Can I report this to DIAC and ask them to cancel it? or should it be done through the agent herself? 

5. Since I am not happy with my agent, what options I have now to proceed on my own? Is there any rule that states I must go with this agent since I lodged my EOI with her? 

I am in a desperate situation since I do not know about the legal side of this. I really hope that some who has a good knowledge about EOIs will come forward and answer all my questions above and guide me what I need to do next? 

Your help is really appreciated at this critical stage.

Thank you very much for reading this post.

Hope you can help.

Regards,

Dhaval


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Dhaval, 



> 1. Is my EOI get rejected too since my state sponsorship is going to get rejected? ( I will be happy in that case since I don't want to go with this agent anymore)


An EOI is not "rejected" - it can expire (after two years), be suspended (by you/the agent/DIAC if you get an invite) or withdrawn. Nothing will happen if you don't get state sponsorship. It will just sit in the system but I would ask your agent to suspend it. 



> 2. Can I apply on my own with a new EOI to a different visa sub class when I complete my degree?(since I will have 60 points then without any state sponsorship to apply for sub class 189)


Sure. 



> 2. Do I have to first withdraw my first EOI which I have no access to since I applied through this agent?


I would recommend contacting the agent to do that. 



> 3. Is there any rule that prevents people from lodging multiple EOIs?


No, but if you get an invite for one visa the other EOIs will be put on hold until you apply for the visa or let the invitation expire. 



> 4. In case it is a must to cancel/withdraw my first EOI, how can I get it done? Can I report this to DIAC and ask them to cancel it? or should it be done through the agent herself?


DIAC cannot cancel your EOI. I forgot my password on the first try  and the SkillSelect service replied that I should just submit a new EOI. No problem. If your agent does not suspend your EOI it won't matter either unless you get an invite - which can't happen without state sponsorship. Your agent may be contacted by other states offering sponsorship for you if it remains active, though. Therefore it's in the agent's best interest to suspend the EOI too. 



> 5. Since I am not happy with my agent, what options I have now to proceed on my own? Is there any rule that states I must go with this agent since I lodged my EOI with her?


Did you sign a contract? You may owe him/her some money for the services yet. But if you submit a new EOI on your own that's perfectly fine. Nobody can forbid that. 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## dhaval1984 (Jun 10, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi Dhaval,
> 
> 
> An EOI is not "rejected" - it can expire (after two years), be suspended (by you/the agent/DIAC if you get an invite) or withdrawn. Nothing will happen if you don't get state sponsorship. It will just sit in the system but I would ask your agent to suspend it.
> ...


Dear Monika,

I THANK YOU SO MUCH for your kind response regarding this. It is a GREAT RELIEF to know that I can submit a new EOI when I complete my degree here.

Yes I have signed a contract with her(back in 2009) and I do not have a copy of this contract  But I do not owe any money to her as I have paid everything due. 

I think I need to first find where the contract is and see what conditions there are too but I think a personal contract with an agent cannot legally prevent a person from applying for a visa on his own since DIAC has no agreement with these agents. I hope I am correct.

I thank you wholeheartedly for responding to this as I am very upset about the whole thing. 

Kind regards,

Dhaval


----------



## ferdew (Sep 8, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi Dhaval,
> 
> 
> An EOI is not "rejected" - it can expire (after two years), be suspended (by you/the agent/DIAC if you get an invite) or withdrawn. Nothing will happen if you don't get state sponsorship. It will just sit in the system but I would ask your agent to suspend it.
> ...


Hi Espresso I need some help regarding my queries for EOI

I submitted my EOI in July 2012 last year got invitation in November 2012 but then I realized my points were incomplete so I waited for 60 days for invitation to get expired and after that I suspended my EOI

Now I have completed 60 points and want to apply again. I don't want to update my old suspended EOI because last time I didn't declared all my job experiences and i don't want any conflict of information because it seems(I assume) that every time we update EOI our old information is also save there

Under these circumstances two things are coming in mind plzzzzzzzz guide me what should i do 

1) Withdraw old EOI and make a new one with the same email address OR
2) Leave the old eoi suspended and make a new one with a new email address

I have read some where that if EOI is withdrawn the person is banned for making a new EOI for few years


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi ferdew, 

it's no problem if you update the old EOI even if you had some wrong/incomplete information in there. You did the right thing by not applying after the invite if your points weren't correct.

One thing you should consider: Your EOI will be *removed from the system* after the second invite that you don't take. This is just a measure to ensure that old, abandoned EOIs don't get invites again and again. But you can create a new EOI right afterwards - no problem. 

You could also open a new EOI if you keep the other one suspended. I forgot my passport right after I made my first EOI  and the SkillSelect help desk just told me to create a new one (*same email* and all). Both options you mentioned are possible and non-problematic. 

You can get yourself *banned* from making a visa application for a couple of years if you do something really bad, such as *submit fraudulent documents* in your visa application. But that does not apply here. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## ferdew (Sep 8, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi ferdew,
> 
> it's no problem if you update the old EOI even if you had some wrong/incomplete information in there. You did the right thing by not applying after the invite if your points weren't correct.
> 
> ...


Thanks monika feeling relief after reading to ur post 
thanks


----------



## ferdew (Sep 8, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi ferdew,
> 
> it's no problem if you update the old EOI even if you had some wrong/incomplete information in there. You did the right thing by not applying after the invite if your points weren't correct.
> 
> ...




I submitted my first EOI in july 2012 and got invited in nov 2012 but the problem is that i didnt knew at that time that full assessment from vetassess is required for my profession and i had only my qualifications assessed. For full assessment i needed one year relevant experience in my field and i started that job in march 2012 but didnt declared in EOI at that time because i was afraid that if my employer will get to know about the australian immigration he would kick me out of the job


----------



## ferdew (Sep 8, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi ferdew,
> 
> it's no problem if you update the old EOI even if you had some wrong/incomplete information in there. You did the right thing by not applying after the invite if your points weren't correct.
> 
> ...


Monika i need your opinion/ suggestion for visa medical and EOI invitation
I have a 485 valid visa and I am offshore. I am planning to apply 189 visa after arriving in australia. Any idea that can I fill EOI offshore and after getting invitation arrive Australia for 189 visa submission?
can I go for medicals while offshore and apply visa onshore. Going for medicals offshore is very cheap it will cost me only 50$?????


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

I just did the MCSD, ISTQB and PMP certification recently and were not part of my ACS skilled assessment.. Can I include these in my EOI in education section. If yes what are these comparable too as I am not sure.

Also, if not should i just include my graduation ? Please suggest


----------



## sumitsoni81 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Monika ,

Could you please guide me on my case :

I have submitted EOI few days ago & now I would like to change my employment date as mistakenly I entered wrong date. When I attempted to change it , system allowed me to do so but when I logged-in next day , it did not reflect changes & still showing the old date .

What should be my next course of action as I am expecting my invite in 09 june round & I do not want to have conflicting details .


Looking forward to hearing from you soon .

Cheers

Sumit


----------



## manoj_tutlani (Jun 20, 2014)

*Sub 190 multiple states*

Hi There,

Today itself (27th Aug 2014), i got my ACS with *minor *in Computing. ACS letter says that employment after July 2014 will be considered for points in EOI and this letter is valid for 24 months. That means i will not be getting any points for experience and hence total points till date are 55 (including IELTS (7 in each module) + qualification (15) + Age (30) = 55. 

Then i have couple of queries:

1. I am thinking of applying for state sponsorship (preferably NSW, just because it should have more job opportunities). Since number of Analyst Programmers applying would be more and hence i am not too hopeful of NSW accepting my request. So, in this case later on can i express my interest to some other state. 
2. If i go for Post graduation in Australia, (16 months) will I get the extra 5 points. In this case will I again have to go through ACS assessment.
3. Or should i get my wife's skills assessed by a relevant authority (CPA Australia because she is a Chartered Accountant in India).

Can someone please answer?


----------



## manoj_tutlani (Jun 20, 2014)

*Occupation Ceiling*

Hi Everybody!!,

I got my skills assessed by ACS and got positive result. I applied under Analyst Programmer.

While going through pages i encountered Occupation Ceiling (in EOI) which has certain 4 digit ANZSCO codes (however ANZSCO are 6 character everywhere). 

What does this mean that Analyst Programmer does not have any cap value or is it that Analyst Programmer should not apply.

Thanks,
Manoj


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Manoj, 

the ANZSCO codes are structured hierarchically. If you take a look at the Australian Bureau of Statistics entry for "Analyst Programmer", you'll find that it belongs to major group 2 (Professionals), sub-major group 26 (ICT Professionals), minor group 261 (Business and Systems Analysts, and Programmers) and *unit group 2613* (Software and Applications Programmers). The occupation ceilings are given per unit group, so the total number of 2613xx applicants is limited although the distribution within that group can be arbitrary. State sponsorship nominations are not affected by the DIBP ceilings, by the way. Each state has its own planning level, though, which is generally not publicly known. The states usually indicate "high", "medium" or "low" availability on their website.


----------



## manoj_tutlani (Jun 20, 2014)

espresso said:


> Hi Manoj,
> 
> the ANZSCO codes are structured hierarchically. If you take a look at the Australian Bureau of Statistics entry for "Analyst Programmer", you'll find that it belongs to major group 2 (Professionals), sub-major group 26 (ICT Professionals), minor group 261 (Business and Systems Analysts, and Programmers) and *unit group 2613* (Software and Applications Programmers). The occupation ceilings are given per unit group, so the total number of 2613xx applicants is limited although the distribution within that group can be arbitrary. State sponsorship nominations are not affected by the DIBP ceilings, by the way. Each state has its own planning level, though, which is generally not publicly known. The states usually indicate "high", "medium" or "low" availability on their website.


Hi,

Many thanks for the reply. This indeed will help. 
Can i get the website for the states where i can have a look. 

Really confused whether to go for state sponsorship or take IELTS again to breach 60. 
One more question if you could answer: If i submit EOI for state sponsorship and it is rejected by state, then can i again submit EOI with some other state or rather SUB 189 if i improve my IELTS score??

Thanks,


----------



## manoj_tutlani (Jun 20, 2014)

espresso said:


> Hi Manoj,
> 
> the ANZSCO codes are structured hierarchically. If you take a look at the Australian Bureau of Statistics entry for "Analyst Programmer", you'll find that it belongs to major group 2 (Professionals), sub-major group 26 (ICT Professionals), minor group 261 (Business and Systems Analysts, and Programmers) and *unit group 2613* (Software and Applications Programmers). The occupation ceilings are given per unit group, so the total number of 2613xx applicants is limited although the distribution within that group can be arbitrary. State sponsorship nominations are not affected by the DIBP ceilings, by the way. Each state has its own planning level, though, which is generally not publicly known. The states usually indicate "high", "medium" or "low" availability on their website.


One more confusion: In the Occupation ceiling list they have specifically mentioned ICT Business Analyst, System Analyst, Software and Application programmers but not mentioned Analyst Programmer, though Analyst Programmer also falls under 2613XX group?. What does this mean. 

Sorry, i know am asking too many questions, but i am really confused.?


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

manoj_tutlani said:


> One more confusion: In the Occupation ceiling list they have specifically mentioned ICT Business Analyst, System Analyst, Software and Application programmers but not mentioned Analyst Programmer, though Analyst Programmer also falls under 2613XX group?. What does this mean.
> 
> Sorry, i know am asking too many questions, but i am really confused.?


Same ceiling of 2613XX group applies to Analyst Programmer as well.


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

manoj_tutlani said:


> Hi,
> 
> Many thanks for the reply. This indeed will help.
> Can i get the website for the states where i can have a look.
> ...


Experience doesn't matter for NSW. If you are able to have 55 points even without experience points, you are good to go for NSW option. See more details 

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visa-and-migration/skilled-sponsored-migration


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Manoj, 

you'll have to check each state sponsorship website yourself to verify a) whether they sponsor your occupation and b) what additional requirements they may have. The states update their state migration plans regularly and close applications for occupations when their internal planning levels are filled, thus it's very important to check regularly. The state migration plans/websites are linked in the http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iving-australia/4989-thinking-emigrating.html thread. 

Note that some states have additional requirements for certain occupations (higher IELTS score, job offer, minimum financial funds, minimum work experience etc.) and that NSW only opens for applications 4 times this year. The next opportunity for lodging a NSW state sponsorship application is on 14 October. In the last round all places were filled within 1.5 hours and the servers were massively overloaded... re-sitting IELTS might be a good backup option in your case.


----------



## loklok (Oct 29, 2016)

Dear Monika,
I am a pharmacist. working as a medical representative for 8 year. i am willing to apply for visa 489 occupation sales representaive ( medical and pharmaceutical product) . if I did not get the nomination can I withraw the EOI and change my occupation to pharmacist and apply a new EOI with the same 8 years experience as pharmacist ?
any help will be appreciated.... thank you


----------

